# Boers4ever kidding thread 2022! Phase 2!



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Well it’s that time of the year once again! Kidding season! This is the most does that I’ve had kid. I’ve got six does due this year but only four are due soon. The two Spanish does aren’t due until late April-early May. Here we go! Pictures are after each description. 
First up is Dottie. She is four years old and this is her 3rd kidding. Her last two kiddings have been single doelings, and I’m good with that! They are always strong healthy does. She is due February 28th.















Next is Sunshine. She is almost 2 years old and is a FF. She could throw any color since both her mom and sister were both pure black. So I’m excited to see what she’s going to have! She is due March 3rd.















Now there’s Whisper. She is also almost 2 years old and is a FF. She is quite timid but her personality has been changing lately, I think due to pregnancy. I have no idea when she is due, but I’m assuming sometime around Sunshine.















Lastly there’s Poppy, my dairy girl. She is 5 years old and this is her 2nd kidding. I’m kinda worried about her since she is bred to my big Boer buck like the others. But he’s the same one she was bred to last year and she had no issues. But she also wasn’t this big! She is due March 4th.















I’ll go ahead and post a few pics of my Spanish girls as well. They are both almost 2 years old and are FF. The grey one is Storm and the brown one is Camo. They are due sometime late April-early May.








And finally here’s a picture of my boer buck that all the boer girls and Poppy are bred to. His name is Dapple Sauce. 
Edit: for some reason the buck picture won’t load. I’ll try again later.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Well instead of a buck picture y’all got another pic of Poppy’s lady bits! No idea how that happened!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Beautiful girls!!
I love all the different colours!
Good luck with kidding.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Ha!! Here we go! This is Dapple Sauce:


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Thanks @MadHouse!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Beautiful goats! I bet you get lots of fun colors this year


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Yay! I can't wait to see what you get this year! All the ladies are looking great. I love Sunshine's two toned udder.😄 How are your Spanish girls doing? Have they warmed up to you since you got them?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

You're girls are so gorgeous!! And Dapple Sauce is a quite the looker! I love all your goats' names. Can't wait to see all the beautiful kids you'll soon have!! 💕


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

MellonFriend said:


> Yay! I can't wait to see what you get this year! All the ladies are looking great. I love Sunshine's two toned udder. How are your Spanish girls doing? Have they warmed up to you since you got them?


Thanks! Yes I love her udder too, and I really didn’t see it until it started to fill, so it was a nice surprise! The Spanish girls are crazy. They won’t come with 20 feet of me lol. I’ve tried but now my only hope is when they kid, maybe they’ll bond then.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Gorgeous herd! Dapple Sauce is a hunk!! I have a Dottie too!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

When did you get the Spanish girls? They are gorgeous!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I kind of figured Camo and Storm were still a bit standoffish since they are far away in the picture. Kidding could make them come around. You might know this, but if you are there for the birth, see if they will lick some of the amniotic goo off of your hand, that can make them think you are one of their babies.😉


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> When did you get the Spanish girls? They are gorgeous!


Thank you! I got them in November. They were supposed to be bred but a blood test came back negative. So the breeder brought his Spanish buck here to breed them. I’ve still got the buck and I’ve been trying to get a date to meet up with him again to give him back. Here’s a picture of the girls and the buck:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All look great.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

I have a quick question. Sunshine and Whisper grew up together and are good friends. Would it be ok to put them in one kidding stall? My kidding stalls are modified horse stalls so they are quite large, plenty of room for the two of them. They have kind of the same temperament, but before I combine them I was wondering if that would cause any issues when the babies arrive.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I will put does together in a kidding stall. There may be some baby stealing if they kid around the same time but if they are getting along there shouldn't be an issue. I would just keep an eye on them to make sure that kidding hormones aren't making them beat up on each other. If you don't want the potential hassle of sorting babies to the right mom I would put them in different stalls.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I really recommend seperate stalls when they are getting close to kidding.
Kid stealing and confusion can indeed happen.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Thank you both! I’ll think about it and figure out which is best.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

My does are great together , except for birthing and that 1st day together. I found the Does and kids need that first day alone. The kids dont get so pushed around, and Mom is much calmer.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Alright it looks like Poppy will kick off my kidding season this year!! I was putting the goats in the kidding stalls to get them used to being penned up again and Poppy was missing. So I went looking and found her in the shed backed up against the wall. Her ligs are gone and udder is full, and she just lost her plug. so I’m thinking she is definitely going tonight, 5 days early.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Is this the mucous plug?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

It looks like it to me.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Happy kidding!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Thanks! I’m gonna see it this time! She laid down and I saw a glimpse of a brown baby. Hoping for some black and white spots too!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

So exciting! Happy Kidding! 
Come on Poppy lets see those spoted doelings


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

You go Poppy! Can't wait to see the kiddos!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Twin boys!! First came as a breach. So glad everything is ok though.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aww! Congratulations!! I’m glad you were there with her!
Cute little boys!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aww! Congrats! What little cutie pies!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

But wait there’s more!! She just had a third girl!!!!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh wow! I was just about to post! Is the girl spotted too?


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

All black dappled


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Beautiful spotted babies! 😍


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

How beautiful!! Way to go Poppy! Glad you were there for it!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww BEAUTIFUL! CONGRATS!💞💝💗💖


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I see spots! Yay Poppy! Good girl, you did great! Congratulations 😁


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

They are adorable!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Congratulations on the adorable babies!! Glad all went well.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Here’s my three beauties! They are adorable!! All dry now and ate. I need a shower now lol.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Yay! Congratulations! They are beautiful!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

She had another one?! Last I read she only had 2 buck! Is this third one a girl?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Nm. Just saw your post.  I keep telling myself to stop skipping through threads.


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

How adorable! I love the belt and polka dots! 

I know you said that Poppy is your dairy girl. I hate to show my ignorance (of which I have plenty) but what breed is she?


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Chanceosunshine said:


> How adorable! I love the belt and polka dots!
> 
> I know you said that Poppy is your dairy girl. I hate to show my ignorance (of which I have plenty) but what breed is she?


Hey no problem but I’m actually not sure what breed she is myself. She was given to me as a bottle baby when she was only a few days old, and the herd she came from was mixed breeds. I’ve always thought she was mostly Nigerian Dwarf with some alpine. I made a thread for her a year or so ago and it seemed like everyone agreed with that so that’s what I’m going with!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

So this morning Poppy hasn’t lost her placenta yet. She lost it fast last year so I know something got to be wrong. It’s Sunday and I’m going to a funeral tomorrow, so a vet visit is going to be hard to do. What can I do here?
Edit: false alarm! It was just a bit of goo. I found the placenta in the back of the stall and when I tugged on the goo it just fell out. So we’re good.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

All soft and fluffy this morning!! The little girl is already trying to jump on her brothers! She’s gonna be a handful, I can feel it.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Aww, they are so very beautiful. That one in the front appears to have a heart on him.🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, congrats.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Thanks! Yes one of the boys has a heart on him with a little brown spot. So he is actually tri-colored.


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Boers4ever said:


> Hey no problem but I’m actually not sure what breed she is myself. She was given to me as a bottle baby when she was only a few days old, and the herd she came from was mixed breeds. I’ve always thought she was mostly Nigerian Dwarf with some alpine. I made a thread for her a year or so ago and it seemed like everyone agreed with that so that’s what I’m going with!


Very interesting!! I thought she looked “kinderish” to me but then thought she must be bigger than she looks since she could have boer daddy babies with no problem. 
Still love that belt and dots!! Adorable!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Yes she is bigger then a kinder. About 100 lbs. but these babies were tiny.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Those babies are so cute!!

Kinders are actually 100-115 lbs so she's right about the same size


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Rancho Draco said:


> Those babies are so cute!!
> 
> Kinders are actually 100-115 lbs so she's right about the same size


Oh I didn’t know that! I thought Kinders were 80ish lbs. she could be part kinder too then.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

I let them out for awhile today and the babies had some fun. They aren’t quite strong enough yet to jump so they kinda do this twitching thing which is really cute!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aww! 🥰


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

What a trio of beauties! So cute!💝💖💗


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

They look so tiny out there with mama. I love those pictures.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Dottie is on day 153! Her ligs have been getting softer and softer and now they are gone. Belly has dropped and udder is full! She is definitely kidding tonight.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Happy kidding!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck, Dottie!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Well I wasn’t able to see her kid but it looks like she had a pretty rough time. She is filthy and bloody, but standing and cleaning them. And they have nursed. Everything looks ok now. 
She had twins a buck and a doe. This is her first buckling and first set of twins. The white kid is the buckling and he weighs 10.2 lbs. the doe weighs 8 lbs. The buckling breaks my record for biggest kid born!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

All those kids are so cute!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Wow. He’s a big boy! They are both adorable. I’m glad mama and babies are doing well. Congratulations.


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Two beauties!! So precious. Congratulations. I'm glad she was able to handle it on her own!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good job, momma!
The kids are beautiful! That is a big boy! 😯


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

They look so beautiful! The boy has such a sweet face and the girl--I mean just look at those dapples! 😍


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

MellonFriend said:


> They look so beautiful! The boy has such a sweet face and the girl--I mean just look at those dapples!


I know right! They are gorgeous!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Beautiful dappled doeling💞💖and that buckling is nice! Hope Moms doing better!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, congrats, they are cute.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Way too cute!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulations on all the babies


----------



## Goats2Greedy (Jun 2, 2021)

Congratulations they are so cute, I love the dappled girl and the boy's brown face.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww! What little cutie pies! Congrats!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Well Sunshine kidded today! Twins a buck and doe. Both brown and white. I forgot my phone when I went out to check her so I couldn’t take pictures! I will take some a little later when I go out again. They are so sweet!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow, you’ve been busy. Congratulations 🥰😁


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh how exciting! Cant wait to see pictures!💖💝👍


----------



## Goats2Greedy (Jun 2, 2021)

Congratulations can't wait to see them!😊


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Here’s some pictures! The boy is mostly red but the girl is dappled! I am a little worried though because Sunshine’s udder isn’t near as big as I think it should be. I worried that she doesn’t have enough milk for twins. Is there something else I should be doing? They are up and seem lively, but they both seem kind of hungry.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

They're adorable! Might want to see if either of them will take a bottle.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations! Beautiful kids!
I would get their weight, too, so you can track if they are gaining.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Thanks! They buckling weighs 8.2 lbs and the doeling weighs 7.6 lbs. if they will take a bottle than what should I give them? Whole cows milk from the store? And how much?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I would give that doe a couple.of days. Just watch the kids and weigh them. Sometimes it takes a couple of days to get the udder full.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

If you don't have goat milk, I would do cows milk. If they won't take the bottle, I wouldn't push the issues for a few days. I agree with Moers that the doe may just need a couple of days to get the milk flowing. If the kids are truly not getting enough though they should pretty readily take a bottle though


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

They are super adorable! I love the girls' variety of spot sizes and her all white leg! They are both beautiful!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

MellonFriend said:


> They are super adorable! I love the girls' variety of spot sizes and her all white leg! They are both beautiful!


Thank you! Yeah I lover her too and I told my dad that she looks like she is wearing a permanent cast lol. It’s funny cause I was looking them over and getting them into the barn when [mention]Goats2Greedy [/mention] texted me pics of her new one. So now we can raise our kids together, maybe have some goatie play dates lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Well I have been watching them closely and they seem to be ok. Her udder hasn’t gotten any bigger but it looks like they are getting enough. They are very bouncy little buggers too!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

We have a new kid! A little dappled buckling! He is 9.8 lbs. Whisper is doing really good taking care of him. I’m considering not banding him and the traditional buckling from Dottie to sale as herd sires when they are about a year old. They are definitely the best bucklings I have had born so far. (Note: please ignore all the trash and hay string laying around in the pics. I had to move him to another pen for better lighting so y’all could see his gorgeous chocolate color. )


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! He's gorgeous


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

He is just beautiful. And stinkin' cute too. It is admirable that you are thinking about only selling quality boys as herd sires. Way too many no-good bucks out there that should have been wethers!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Omg! He is a beautiful buckling! I would leave him and Dottie’s boy intact as well! Just gorgeous!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

MellonFriend said:


> He is just beautiful. And stinkin' cute too. It is admirable that you are thinking about only selling quality boys as herd sires. Way too many no-good bucks out there that should have been wethers!


Thank you! Yes I hate that I have to weed through all the “should’ve been wethers” to find the few good bucks that’s for sale. I strive to make a good name for myself as a reputable breeder, and not like some (not all) Craigslist ad people.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

So all of your boers are registered? Not just your buck, Dapple Sauce?


----------



## Goats2Greedy (Jun 2, 2021)

Congratulations he is a beautiful buck!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

KY Goat Girl said:


> So all of your boers are registered? Not just your buck, Dapple Sauce?


No actually none of my goats are registered, not even Dapple Sauce. Although I have all the papers to get him registered I never did.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

His fur looks like velvet! He is so cute!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Boers4ever said:


> No actually none of my goats are registered, not even Dapple Sauce. Although I have all the papers to get him registered I never did.


Oh, I thought he was registered because he was such a nice buck plus had a nice name. Will you be looking for registered goats? Or just continue an unregistered herd but with good genetics?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Beautiful little guy!! 🥰 Congratulations!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Oh, I thought he was registered because he was such a nice buck plus had a nice name. Will you be looking for registered goats? Or just continue an unregistered herd but with good genetics?


No my goal is unregistered but with good bloodlines. Around here unregistered livestock sell for just as much, if not higher, prices. People are actually culling out their registered animals and replacing them with mixed breeds, which sell for more money and are more healthy since people were trying to breed poor animals just because they were registered. And I’m not sure the science behind it, but mixed breed animals just seem to be more healthy than pure bloods, which is why I am planning on adding some other meat breeds such as Spanish and Kiko into my Boers this summer.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Yes! We have noticed that mixed breeds are healthier and hardier than full bloods. We have only ever had two registered goats, both Nubians, that they both had all kinds of health problems. My “Nubian” I have now is actually only 3/4 Nubian, 1/4 Boer and she has never had serious health problems. She didn’t get wormed for 4 years and was fine! April of last year when I started reading here on TGS about people worming their goats I was like “Oh my gosh! Sukey hasn’t been wormed in over 4 years! I need to worm her!” After I wormed her I found out you should only worm if they need it.  Now, it’s a battle with worms because I wormed her when she didn’t need it. I have little 4 month old Nigerian buckling who hasn’t ever been wormed and he’s perfectly healthy as far as worms go. Always had perfect FAMACHA. So, back to where I was going in the first place, we’ve always had better luck with mixed breeds. That’s why I don’t buy registered. I really admire what your doing with you’re herd!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

He’s stunning! Congratulations!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Wow awesome! Poppy, my little mixed breed dairy, is probably the most worm resistant of all my goats. And she didn’t get dewormed for the first time until she was about 3 years old. She really needed it though. I am hoping and praying I make it through worm season this year without any anemia. But every year I learn a little more and it gets a little easier.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Only as a suggestion. Ive had the Spanish,and was very disapointed in the crosses. They were smaller boned, and alot more crazy. The kiko, kept the larger frame, compared to Spanish. Easier to handle and alot more worm resistant.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Don’t worry [mention]Moers kiko boars [/mention] you’re not stepping on my toes. I have noticed that my Spanish does are quite small boned. So I am looking for a Kiko buck instead.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

The girls are enjoying the nice day outside. If you look close you can see Sherman on the wood pile lol. I haven’t named the others yet, but I named Poppy’s triplets. The little runt boy is Peewee, the middle boy is Sherman, and the beautiful little girl is Crescent Moon (or Crescent for short).


----------



## Goats2Greedy (Jun 2, 2021)

Love the names, Sherman is a beatiful boy!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Aw, they’re all so cute. Great names too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

So everything has been going good except that the girls are all still having quite a lot of bloody discharge. All dark red blood. Is this normal? Dottie is starting to get it caked on her. Top picture is Sunshine, bottom is Dottie. Whisper has it too, but not Poppy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

When did they kid?


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Dottie kidded 11 days ago, Sunshine was 9 days ago, and Whisper was 4 days ago.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Does the back end smell?


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

No nothing that I noticed.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

My does have a small amout of blood a week or so after kidding. Not that much. Did they have multiples, or huge kids that could have torn them inside?


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Both of Dottie’s kids were huge. Sunshine had small twins and Whisper had a large single, and they were both FF. If they tore inside what do I do? This is incredibly worrisome.
The thing is though is that they did not have any discharge until a few days ago. It stopped like normal a few days after birth and then came back!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Bloody discharge after kidding


My doe kidded on march 16 it is her first kid and she is still discharging bright red blood. Is this normal? I was unaware she was pregnant as she is a young doe born last spring and my buck had passed late this last October. I went out to feed and found she had given birth. I haven't had goats...




www.dairygoatinfo.com




Maybe just something like this? I was searching google and found this on another forum. Hopefully the link works.
Edit: ok I just found another post from here that says that they shed their uterine linings for several weeks after birth with dark red blood. That sounds exactly what they’re doing. 
Advise? Thanks.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I think it's normal. My does do that for a few weeks after kidding. As long as it doesn't smell foul, and they aren't acting off, it shouldn't be a big deal. I remember asking about a similar thing and being told to not worry about it.😉


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Thank you! Yes I remember you asking. I just find it odd that they all are doing the exact same thing. I might wash them off a little bit tomorrow and inspect a little closer.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Mine did the same thing. Paused, and then started again.
If you are worried, you can take their temperatures, it’ll tell you if they have an infection.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Keep an eye on it, if it stinks and she gets sick, you will know infection took over.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Ok I will keep an eye out for infection. They are acting completely normal right now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Well it is phase 2 of my kidding season! Camo just kidded a single buckling. 7 lbs. he’s such a sweetie! I wasn’t expecting them to kid until the end of the month so I guess they got bred earlier then I thought! Storm is about to go tonight I’m guessing. Her Ligs are gone!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Congratulations!! He's a stunner just like his momma! 🤩


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What cool coloring! Cute!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations! They are both so beautiful!
Is Camo one of the Spanish does?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very nice buckling. Love the ticking on him.!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Thank y’all! I love love love his color. It’s perfect! Yes he is pure blood Spanish. Camo and Storm both are Spanish and were bred to a blue Spanish buck. I’m really looking forward to seeing him a little bit bigger. Now, if Storm has a little doeling I will be incredibly happy. I will do a happy dance lol.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Can you believe that I walked out to the barn just in time to see the kidding! Storm had a another little buckling. This one looks more like the mom and has some tan colors. He also has really long legs lol.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

They are both beautiful! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww he’s adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Really beautiful color! Congrats!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Beautiful


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Oh my gosh look how cute he is now that he is dry!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwww what a cutie!💝💖🥰


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Oh my goodness what a handsome little dude!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aww! He’s such a beautiful color! And he’s so curly! You could name him Curly McLain from the movie “Oklahoma!”.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

He is SOOOOO ADORABLE!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Gorgeous!! 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow, that is such a cute face. ❤


----------



## Dogs_with_horns (6 mo ago)

golly, that buck is GORGEOUSSS i can't 😭😭


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

I am going to have to post some updated pics of the kids! They’re all getting so big!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Here’s all the kids I have left. Only one doeling (first pic) and the rest are wethers, except for my pretty grey boy in the back left. He is my next herd sire!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That new kid is just adorable! The bigger kids look great too!


----------



## Dogs_with_horns (6 mo ago)

oh that doeling is GORGEOUS


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Love all those spots!


----------

